# Puppy weight at 5 months



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley is close to 5 weeks...he hasn't been weighed in several weeks, but will be next week. I'll let you know!

I also wanted to add that Bryley is eating 4 cups total a day and would eat more if he could!


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Sounds normal to me. Sweetie was also 25 lbs at 4 months. And she was 31 lbs earlier in the week, at 4 and a half months. Our pup seems healthy and happy!


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Crosby weighed 33 pounds at 5 months, but I think he is going to end up on the small side. Our other golden was probably closer to 40 lbs. at 5 months and she is now about 65 (at 2 yrs. old).


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley was 38lbs at 5months, now at 6 months he is 46lbs. He sounds perfect weight


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's about right. You just want to make sure he isn't carrying any extra weight, especially right now. Keep them lean so to make their growth easier on their bones and joints. 

Tag is 4 1/2 months today and he is getting two cups of ADULT food twice a day. My vet even went so far as saying if he is growing too fast to put him on Ol Roy :doh: I just don't think I could do that. 

Slow growth does not mean stunted growth. Pups will be the size they are going to be as adults whether they are fed puppy food and rolly polly or adult food and lean when young. It's just the lean pup will have less chance of orthopedic issues in the future.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ol Roy did she really say that?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> Ol Roy did she really say that?


Yes, I'm not sure if he was being serious or not...He's not given to jokes though, so makes me wonder. Rest assured that will not happen.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dex is 48.2 lbs as of his vet visit today.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm keeping a growth chart and Zali was 36.4lbs at 5 months old so I'd say your pup is right on track.


----------



## sharm42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Toby is 4 1/2 months and is 46lbs. The vet said for his size his weight is good.


----------



## JaspersMom (Jun 26, 2011)

Just had Jasper at the vet yesterday 5 1/2 months old he weighed in at 51 lbs


----------



## Yogi Mama (May 13, 2011)

Thanks all.. Quite a range in weight -- Very helpful. Yogi is active and happy so he seems perfect for his age.


----------



## sparrow (Jan 21, 2014)

*marley*

my puppy is 5 months old and half now,i weighted him yesterday and he is 35 lbs ....this is normal right? when he was 40 days old he had corona virus,i guess this stopped his growth for a while,he wasn t eating properly for one week.... but now he is fine healthy and happy :


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Weight*

It is hard to make a judgment on your dog's weight without seeing a picture of him/her. The weight range for goldens are all over the place. It sort of depends on the breeder. Some breeders are less concerned about the standard and breed either a lighter or heavier golden than the standard. My Bentley was a big boy at 7 wks and 16 lbs. He is a large AKC light golden and at 5 months was 65 lbs. At 6 months he is 80.4 lbs. This signature picture is at 3 months and 34 lbs. So your golden is certainly within the range and I think it more or less depends on what weight you are happy with. :wave:


----------



## Heartsdesire (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, 80 pounds at 6 months old? My female is only 36 pounds at 6 months old. But she has been sick.


----------



## TKlompstra (Nov 9, 2013)

Luna weight in at 35 lbs and she's exactly 21 weeks today (pretty much 5 months) 
She's still on puppy food and our bag says 4 1/4 cups a day at this weight. After six months the food lessons I assume because there growing less. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

sounds right, Jax was 35 pds at 5 months


----------



## sparrow (Jan 21, 2014)

*marley*

i m feeding Marley with puppy large breed and i m giving him the dose it s written on the bag of food which depends on his weight....this is fine right? i am studying in bulgaria and doctors here are really not so informed about breeding.....does anyone know the food brand essential???


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Muffin is 42 pounds at five months


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow.... Rem was 38lbs at 4 months... He seems a little on the large size... but he looks quit decent in proportion, this thread makes me want to measure his heigh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

*weight chart*

I found this weight chart that was helpful. Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts

Vet said approx 2lbs per week is the growth rate they would like to see. Some months it was 1.5 and others it was bang on 2lbs/wk. At 12wks Rosco was 23lbs and stabilized around 63-65lbs from about 7mths onward and 65-68lbs from 9mths on. Lean with defined waist line still so he looks good and healthy. He's quite tall and long and only just starting to turn his weight into muscle weight now. Murphy didn't hit 23 lbs till he was 15wks. I would imagine their lineage factors into how they grow.


----------



## sparrow (Jan 21, 2014)

so noone knows the food brand essential???


----------



## Thedogmom (Mar 24, 2018)

Yogi Mama said:


> My puppy turned 5 months old this week -- I took him in today to be weighed and he is 37 lbs. He was 25 lbs. at 4 weeks. Is he within the right weight range? He has only now begun to eat three full cups of food a day -- he used to eat 2.5 cups until now and just walk away if there was more in his bowl. He is very active, walks three times a day etc so I am not worried about his food just wondering what other pups this age weigh?


Three walks a day? Try only one walk a day, because too much exercise for growing puppies is harmful for Golden Retrievers and other dog breeds as well. If your dog has problems with eating it’s food try adding plain yogurt (not Greek!) to the food, yogurt helps with digestion. My golden wouldn’t eat when we brought him home and we added yogurt and he ate every bite! Only use for a little while. My boy weighs 65lbs and he’s 5 months for reference. I feed him twice daily 2 cups, he gets plenty of exercise running around the house lol. Mainly it’s important not to accidentally over exercise your pup. I suggest one walk a day.


----------



## Postman (Dec 31, 2017)

Melo was 21lbs at exactly 4 weeks. He will be 5 months in a few days. I will be taking him in to see how much he weighs now. Ive notice he's eaten 2 cups at 1 serving. Mostly in the morning. Here is a current picture.


----------

